# food for cycling



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

I cant afford to go out and spend a fortune on tablets, gels, special biscuits etc for cycling.
I have read that peanut butter sarnys are good, honey is good.

Does anyone have a good list of normal foods I can either take with me on cycle runs. I thought the mini snickers would be an idea as well, but also a list of good drinks or combinations of drink, that are not stupid expensive.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2015)

Banamanamas.

DIY isotonic drink, 50/50 water and fruit juice, a pinch of salt.

Pies.


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

lol, ok so I could put 50% water and 50% of any pure fruit juice with a pinch of salt and thats fine for the drink (salt?)

Pies, I presume you do not mean port pies...mmmmmmm or apple pies mmmmmm, scotch pies maybe...MMMMMMMM

Which pies.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2015)

Yes. Just a pinch of salt. You won't taste it, it helps replace that which you sweat out, can delay the onset of cramps and other such symptoms. I sometimes use sparkling mineral water to perk it up.

Yes.

Pukka Pies, although little Melton Mowbray pork pies make a tasty and convenient cycling snack.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> Pies, I presume you do not mean *port* pies



They are the best kind


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

that is so awesome, I looooove pork pies, I am just going to stuff all my pockets with them


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

wife just about had a heart attack when I came home yesterday with a small pack of 12 tabs at £6, thats expensive. I am using the same tall bottle Ive had for years, but I have 2 bottle holders, sadly though I seem to be unable to spend the £4 they want for a shorter bottle, as I need 2 shorter ones, 2 long ones wont fit.

You know its not cheap when you start out cycling


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2015)

I take jelly babies on a ride, as gels have the texture of fruit flavoured snot. Flapjacks are good, jam sarnies are great. I like the snack packs of Soreen Malt loaf, that have 2 buttered slices of maltloaf in and weighs a mere 45g so you'll hardly notice them in your pocket.
I take a big bottle of water and a little bottle of water. I have been known to put a calippo in there, having eaten half of it first. Then I have fruity, icy water.

I rarely bother with the tablets to put in water as I'm not an elite athlete. I had them back in my Tri days but not for anything less than 60 miles nowadays. They are expensive and it's not like I'm in a race. I can stop for a cuppa and a bun any time I like.


----------



## pclay (24 Jul 2015)

One word - Flapjacks


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

ok great no more tabs, stupid things. Thats what I get for asking in the shop, instead of asking those who do.


----------



## lee1980sim (24 Jul 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> You know its not cheap when you start out cycling



It's not cheap no, but then it's not that expensive if you look around and think about the stuff you already have, plus eBay can be quite useful if you don't mind waiting a month for stuff to arrive from China and the likes, as for food I have flapjacks, bananas, pork pies, chocolate, oh and I always make sure I have some peanut butter on toast before leaving the house if out for a long ride, I don't bother so much with energy products as I feel any food is energy as for drinks I just take 2 750ml bottles of cordial / dilute pop on long rides


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

The advantage with sport snacks is that they are easy to digest. Try the range of 'Naked' snack bars. They are in the 'free from' aisle in supermarkets
. A box of 6 are reasonably affordable. They are slightly chewy and easy to eat whilst peddling.


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

Thanks all, Ill take a look. Pies are a yes for sure, tesco do some good fresh fruit drinks (carton) so Ill be mixing those, choc not so much, maybe snickers bars, and defo peanut butter sarnys. 

I have done much on the cheap, Shoes were £20 muddy fox ones, , as were shorts and top muddy fox, veyr cheap, socks, matalan, cycle computer (which works well) only £4 from Wilko last year, bike pump £6 from aldi last month, helmet £49, gloves (2 sets) £6 each set, sun glasses with suitable lenzes £25 (and they work real well) clip on pedals (Look Keo) £25, little gas canisters for emergency, and puncture repair kits (£10, first aid box (poundland) small seat bag for tools, gas, etc, £5 on ebay, and just orderd a small bag to sit accross the top bar by the handlebars for snacks and stuff for £4 from ebay, and an HD camera for £30.

Wha I could do with is the reversable pedals, as it takes me ages to lock in the left foot when I start, but they are too expensive, and I would then also need new shoes, again expensive. 

I have learned to not buy clothes online, I hjave undershorts that are so tight I think my private parts go blue when I put them on, they now live at the back of the draw, and a top that is even tighter, lol.

Bike was halfords yellow Carera for £350 2 years ago.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Jul 2015)

You must be planning on really long rides to be concerned about food intake?


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

Flapjacks, malt loaf, jelly babies, pork pies, fig rolls, scotch eggs ()

Squash, water, pinch of salt in bottles

I'd avoid chocolate in the summer  Mixed nuts and raisins less melty

Stop for a cake/sandwich/pie and mash/full English en route


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

lol, I wish, no not at all. I know that I can cycle any distance I want so long as there is no time constraints, but I presently lack the confidence to just go for a long cycle run. I was pleased when I cycled from Maidstone to Aylesford,up through Ditton then up the Kingshill dual carriageway, and through wateringbury back through maidstone to home, 18 miles. longest run yet for me. Not sure on how long it took as I forgot to start the map app thing.

I loved every bit of it, and want to get on a longer run, but just need to pluck up the courage to go for it.


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

Reversible M520 SPD pedals cost £15, is that a fortune? SPD-SL type are all single sided


----------



## adscrim (24 Jul 2015)

Fig rolls and rice crispie squares do the trick for me.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Jul 2015)

I did 80 miles today on 750 ml squash, and without breakfast. I'm sure folk overthink this food intake; most could manage without for 2 hr ride.


----------



## craig kennedy (24 Jul 2015)

80 miles in 2 hours....nope, I cant do that, 40 miles in 2 hours.....hmm, I would struggle with that as well


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

Yeah for 18 miles, just eat before you go out (porridge for breakfast, or a sarnie for lunch, whatever), take a bottle of water or squash  Take a few quid just in case you need to get something at a corner shop, but unlikely

I think doing 80 miles on one bottle and no food at all is probably ill advised for a newbie, indeed for most folks... that won't have been a 2 hour ride, more like 4 or 5 even for a well trained cyclist


----------



## theloafer (24 Jul 2015)

*BRANFLAKE LOAF *

*More delicious than shop bought malt loaf and so easy to fling together
a child can do it. This must be one of the only cake mixtures that looks and tastes
pretty revolting in the bowl, but honestly, the end result is well worth the complete lack of effort... *

*Best sliced thinly and eaten with butter or jam. *

*1 mug of Kellogg's All-Bran
1 mug of either currants, mixed dried fruit or sultanas
1 mug of milk
1 mug of self-raising flour
A generous half-mug of caster or soft brown sugar *


*Method *

*1. Put everything except the flour in a large bowl and leave the mixture to stand for about an hour. *

*2. Grease and long-strip-line a standard size loaf tin and pre-heat the oven to approximately Gas Mark 3 (160 C) *

*3. Sift the flour into the soggy mixture, stir it in well and pour the whole lot into the loaf tin, spreading it evenly up to the sides. *

*4. Bake in a cool oven for about an hour and a half, until a skewer or sharp knife inserted into the middle of the cake comes out clean.





*


----------



## Citius (24 Jul 2015)

Pretty much any food and any drink will do - preferably stuff youlike the taste of. The only requirement is that you need to be able to carry the food with you - and the drink needs to be able to fit into your bottle.


----------



## Mandragora (24 Jul 2015)

Home made flapjack, to which you add seeds (pumkin; pine nuts etc etc - the type of stuff you get in trail mix), raisins and any dried fruit lurking in the cupboard. Aldi's a good place to stock up on packs of cheap, high energy foods such as nuts, seeds etc. 

Delia's recipe is fine don't bother with the almond essence if you're putting actual nuts in it though:

http://www.deliaonline.com/home/Print-Recipe.html?PID=2238&ampCID=487

I find that as long as I've had a decent breakfast and perhaps stick an apple in my pocket or a few (Aldi, cos they're deleicious!) jellybabies in a plastic bag, I'm good to go for anything up to two or three hours. I make the flapjack, but don't eat it myself; that's for son no.2 who's currently in a long-distance running phase.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Jul 2015)

The tabs are good even though you don't really notice it . The cost per ride isn't really a bother but for 12 miles I wouldn't use one . A few jelly babys and a bottle of water will do for up to 50 miles .
Nature valley oat bars are cool as they come in a packet and fit nice in my pocket .
A banana is sugar fuel from the gods and beats everything .


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> lol, I wish, no not at all. I know that I can cycle any distance I want so long as there is no time constraints, but I presently lack the confidence to just go for a long cycle run. I was pleased when I cycled from Maidstone to Aylesford,up through Ditton then up the Kingshill dual carriageway, and through wateringbury back through maidstone to home, 18 miles. longest run yet for me. Not sure on how long it took as I forgot to start the map app thing.
> 
> I loved every bit of it, and want to get on a longer run, but just need to pluck up the courage to go for it.



Don't overthink this. Even if you ride as fast as you can possibly go, a couple of hours of a cycling requires no food during the ride. Just have a sensible meal an hour or so before you set off, be that porridge for breakfast or a reasonable lunch. Drink whatever you fancy. I just have dilute orange squash. But make sure you aren't thirsty when you are setting off.

For longer rides I still just drink orange squash but I'll take some flapjack with me. Making your own is cheapest I think but the "value" stuff from the supermarket is cheap


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jul 2015)

Water with juice, or a slice of lemon. Frozen in the summer on its side and then topped up before a ride (keeps everything cool).

Never eat before a ride...which is wrong but each to their own.

Bananas, porridge, flapjacks, jelly babies all good stuff.

I tend to disregard the lot and have coffee and cake...but again, each to their own.. I have never used tablets or gels and have done some pretty serious distances (100 miles a day for 10 days) .

Actually, thats a lie, I was once training for a big ride and went on a zero sugar, zero carbs diet. Did a 109 mile training ride to Brighton and back and popped about 30miles from home. I was done in from lack of sugar I suspect. I did one of those gel things that made me feel sick and didn't seem to help. I accept I may have felt sick if I had had a Mars bar.

So, to retract, I have done one gel in my life.

On a serious ride, just eat healthily, sugars, carbs, nothing too heavy, (in training I don't do pies...listen to me "in training...ha!) plenty of fluids. Jelly babies work wonders as do bananas but both take about 20-30minutes to get into your stream.

On a casual ride, a cup of tea or coffee and some cake.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I think doing 80 miles on one bottle and no food at all is probably ill advised for a newbie, indeed for most folks... that won't have been a 2 hour ride, more like 4 or 5 even for a well trained cyclist



Well said.

I did 90 on Saturday and it took the whole group 10 hours!, plenty of stops and a good lunch ( we were in France after all)


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jul 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> I loved every bit of it, and want to get on a longer run, but just need to pluck up the courage to go for it.



You'll get ther. Maybe look at focussing on a target, there is a great oyster route from Maidstone to whitstable that I did last summer ( I hate oysters but you kinda have to when you get there) I think it was about 30 miles, maybe less. Via boughton Monchelsea and faversham from memory.

I'll check my strava.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jul 2015)

To repeat what has been said above, what you need to eat is food. Real food that you find palatable and appealing. On an 18 mile ride, your body probably doesn't "need' food, but eating it will tell your body to release glycogen, which will make you feel better. A short stop, with a drink and a bite to eat can make all the difference in the world. And if you have a food you love (ie pork pies**) this is a good opportunity to eat it. In a while, you'll happy to go on an 18 mile ride on nothing but a cup of coffee. 

The tabs are nonsense for most riders. They are carb free, so a rider doing serious training with a coach might need that as the amount and timing of carb intake has been calculated. But for the rest of us sipping and nibbling a flapjack, why not have some carbs in the drink as well? I don't like the taste of the artificial sweeteners, they seem to upset my stomach and they don't make the water more palatable to me - so why put all those random chemicals in your body? There's nothing magical about fruit juice either: it's just sugar water with a few vitamins. So I just scan the supermarket for a squash/cordial that does not boast "no added sugar", then check the ingredients to be sure. I add just enough to my water to make it tasty. The salt is not a bad idea, but you can skip that if you are eating pork pies (or just about any other processed food). If I stop at a Londis to refill my bottle, I'll get orange lucozade - because I like the taste - and water, and mix it about 40/60. 

As for food and long distances, maybe the technical foods are useful to a non-serious cyclist doing up to 100 miles or so. But the really serious long distance cyclists, go for normal food. Audaxers - people who ride distance's starting at 125 miles - do things like eating cold beans from a can outside a co-op. Steve Abraham, who is trying to set the world record for the most cycling in a year, eats cheese and sausages on the road. And stops for fry ups.


**I did a 600km (380 mile) organised ride, that passed through Melton Mowbray early, when all the shops were shut


----------



## craig kennedy (26 Jul 2015)

ok I think its pretty clear, stop reading many websites that want me to go out and spend lots of money, and instead just eat normal food, drink normal drinks and enjoy.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

Yep


----------



## G3CWI (26 Jul 2015)

I have been trying sachets of baby food. They are in handy sized pouches and taste okay. There are a huge range of flavours. I have stuck with the fruit ones but they come in savoury as well. I seem recall there was a "sunday roast lunch" one.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

Yeuch, while I have teeth I'm not eating baby food!!


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jul 2015)

Toblerone, jelly tots or bananas (at a push).


----------



## Mandragora (26 Jul 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Toblerone, jelly tots or bananas (at a push).



Don't push the bananas. They'll go squelch.


----------



## ayceejay (26 Jul 2015)

*Beware*_ but eating it will tell your body to release glycogen, which will make you feel better._
This is not true


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

ayceejay said:


> *Beware*_ but eating it will tell your body to release glycogen, which will make you feel better._
> This is not true


Ok. I'm not a physiologist (that's probably pretty obvious), but it was my interpretation of this study. But now I actually read the extract, I see it's the brain that responds to the sugar. 

Either way, it seems clear that getting some carbs in your mouth will give you a boost long before those carbs reach the blood stream.


----------



## craig kennedy (27 Jul 2015)

you know, I am so glad I did not ask a philosophical question, I dread to think of how many responses there would have been ;-)

My first lengthy cycle will be from Maidstone to Woodchurch (25 miles each way) to meet with a client whos website I am responsible for building. I have checked and at a cruising speed of 12mph it will take me 2 and a half hours, so I will allow myself 4 hours each way, lol, stops for sore bum and banana eating. I dont think there is a good road for this, I know the road to headcorn is not a great road, long straight so plenty stupid drivers, but hey its gona be fun.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jul 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> T.
> 
> I have learned to not buy clothes online, I hjave undershorts that are so tight I think my private parts go blue when I put them on, they now live at the back of the draw, and a top that is even tighter, lol.
> 
> Bike was halfords yellow Carera for £350 2 years ago.


Wiggle have a free return so its easy to get the right size , eventually.
Eating when riding ?
Im partial to kellogs elevenses bars or a the supermarket brand , had a 6 pack of the ones with jam in for £1.19 .


----------



## ayceejay (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Ok. I'm not a physiologist (that's probably pretty obvious), but it was my interpretation of this study. But now I actually read the extract, I see it's the brain that responds to the sugar.
> 
> Either way, it seems clear that getting some carbs in your mouth will give you a boost long before those carbs reach the blood stream.



People will stick with what they believe regardless of what anyone writes here but when someone writes nonsense it needs to be pointed out. The way the body metabolizes food is complicated without wading through a study half understood.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

ayceejay said:


> People will stick with what they believe regardless of what anyone writes here but when someone writes nonsense it needs to be pointed out. The way the body metabolizes food is complicated without wading through a study half understood.


Yeah. I didn't use the words "you are right" but I thought it was implied. But just in case

_*You are right. *_

However, one does get an immediate boost from simple carbs immediately, which is why gels work for some people. It's definitely partly psychological, but also neurological, as it happens even when you don't consciously realise it's carbs. But not physiological.

Not sure what you mean by "believe". I believe it because I have seen a few studies, and observed people getting a kick from gels as soon as they swallow them. Unfortunately and ironically I find simple carbs unpalatable when my blood sugar drops, so it's not not an effect I am benefitting from. I'd be quite happy to relinquish the belief if there are other studies disproving it.


----------



## ayceejay (27 Jul 2015)

I am not concerned with being right Jeff only to point out that what you wrote is wrong and I can see from your latest that you are confused on this issue. 
If a person experiences a drop in blood sugar then an intake of glucose, perhaps in the form of a gel will temporarily and quickly raise it again but this is far from what you wrote initially.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

ayceejay said:


> perhaps in the form of a gel will temporarily and quickly raise


How quickly? My understanding is blood sugar doesn't rise for 15-20 minutes, yet people get an immediate burst of energy -probably while it's still in their oesophagus. That's the boost I am talking about, not the one that occurs 20 minutes later.

Honestly, I haven't felt it myself. But the organisers of RideLondon seem to believe in it: they have a gel station 5 miles from the end. It's only going to be able to provide a mental boost not a physical one before most riders cross the line.


----------



## ayceejay (27 Jul 2015)

This is a difficult question to answer Jeff. The brain uses glucose as its primary fuel and digestion begins in the mouth but how quickly it gets to the brain is hard to say. If you have witnessed this phenomenon as a more or less immediate mental boost rather than a physical one perhaps there is a psychosomatic element at play.
It remains though that energy is stored in the muscles and liver as glycogen and it is this store that should be relied on to fuel a ride rather than try to carry what you need in the form of bananas or pork pies.


----------



## doog (27 Jul 2015)

craig kennedy said:


> ok I think its pretty clear, stop reading many websites that want me to go out and spend lots of money, and instead just eat normal food, drink normal drinks and enjoy.



If you want quick and easy High 5 stuff is cheap as chips. As a matter of fact im still using up freebies sent by wiggle . Eat as suggested before a ride but if its less than 40 miles whats the harm in popping in a 20 pence / free tablet in your bottle of High5 that does everything ?,,,, Its just the convenience and they do work.If you want a blast....they do caffeine tablets.

If im doing 60/70 miles I will stick a couple of cheap Tesco cereal bars in my jersey after eating some oats / bran flakes / banana combo a few hours before. One thing ive started doing is blending it all before I go out for a pre ride drink


----------



## craig kennedy (27 Jul 2015)

hmm, but what little I have read says the Glycogen stores are not very big so surely they will need regular topup?


----------



## ayceejay (27 Jul 2015)

I was trying to avoid a complete nutrition lecture because in spite of it doog will never change his mind and _popping in a 20 pence / free tablet in your bottle of High5 that does everything_ will be how he sees the way it works.
As I said above "the way the body metabolizes food is complicated" and it is food that provides energy - what food and how is the question.To give you an indication of just how complicated it is ask a diabetic what role insulin plays in this scenario. 
Riding a bike for fun does not require a degree in sports medicine or nutrition and it is easy to conflate the needs of an elite athlete with those of us who do just ride for fun. If stopping every 10 miles to munch a pork pie floats your boat I am all for it but if your aim is a faster 10 mile TT this won't do it.


----------



## craig kennedy (28 Jul 2015)

noo, I am looking to go distance at an ease pace, maybe aim for 15mph, but not 25, Im not looking to race, but I would love to be in a position to cycle 100 miles over the course of a day.


----------



## craig kennedy (28 Jul 2015)

munching on a pork pie now and again, is something that I am more than happy to do at the same time.


----------

